# Transdermal DMSO Method



## powders101 (Sep 29, 2011)

By: basskiller

DMSO
Dimethyl Sulfoxide (DMSO) this used for a transdermal carrier. 
Dimethyl Sulfoxide (DMSO) is a clear liquid known for its ability to permeate living tissue.
It is believed to help stimulate cellular processes. 

Common dosages
2-3 pellets daily FINELY crushed(a flour consistancy), then added to about 1 table spoon of DMSO.

DMSO and odor
Some have complained about a garlic odor on their breath and eminating from where it is applied. 
The more pure the DMSO, the less this smell is prevelent.
Places to apply the mixture
Anywhere there are small capilliaries close to the top of the skin. 
Ankles, back of your knees, inside of your thighs and elbows, etc. 

How long do I used it for
Common lenth of a cycle is 6 to 8 weeks. 

How to apply the mixture
Apply it in a massaging motion. Gently rub it into the area of your choice in a circular motion.
After you have rubbed it in, then wrap the area with Saran wrap.
The best time to do this is at night, right before you go to bed. 
Who wants to run around with Saran wrap on them all day 

Fina dick 
Although there is no scientific proof of this effecting your sex drive, 
many people complain that it has. In a negative way. 

DMSO irratation
Another side effect is skin irratation. Some have developed dry red skin, with little bumps. 
Others have had no problem in this area. Chalk this one up to some people have allergies others don't!

Should I use the gel or liquid form
Either or, One is no better than the other in effectiveness.
It's just that the liquid tends to make more of a mess than the gel, thats all.


----------

